# best all round medium size lizard?.



## mimic58 (Aug 8, 2005)

They all sell for arround the same price on captive bred young , but i only have room for one more Big fellow these 3 all have alot going for them but i suspect one maybe a better choice than the others perhaps you can tell me wich one it is and why?


----------



## moricollins (Aug 8, 2005)

Tegu's are not medium sized lizards, they get to the same size, I think,  as many of the monitors.


----------



## Melmoth (Aug 8, 2005)

Without a doubt,I'd say Beardies.They can't be considered small,neither are they too large.They do have a massive personality,though


----------



## Beardo (Aug 8, 2005)

I like the Ackies. If I had to get a varanid, it'd be an Ackie. Bearded Dragons are too common for my tastes.


----------



## Fini (Aug 8, 2005)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> I like the Ackies. If I had to get a varanid, it'd be an Ackie. Bearded Dragons are too common for my tastes.


What about a uromastyx?  They are right there in the ball park, and are another nice lizard to keep.  Tegu's and Monitors get pretty big, and can have a nasty attitude, though I have met some pretty gentle ones too.

C


----------



## mimic58 (Aug 8, 2005)

moricollins said:
			
		

> Tegu's are not medium sized lizards, they get to the same size, I think,  as many of the monitors.


they all rarely exceed 1 meter, to me thats medium size for a lizard, a nile water or komodo is what i call large...


----------



## mimic58 (Aug 8, 2005)

Fini said:
			
		

> What about a uromastyx?


can you offer a description im not sure what reptile you mean. but it sounds worth investigating....


----------



## Fini (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is a picture that I found.  This guy is pretty brilliant.  I left a link below for more information.  I've never kept one myself, but a friend has been keeping them for years and loves them.  It's a great alternative to beardies anyway.

http://www.uromastyx.net/ 

http://urotopia.com/greenguy3.jpg


----------



## Nivek (Aug 8, 2005)

Myself, I have a pair of Mali Uromastyx that are awesome. To my knowledge, they get a little under 2' and they are great lizards in my opinion.









The above is a picture of my pair. The speckled one is the female and the darker yellow is the male. They are easy to care for, omnivorous, and have an insanely inquisitive attitude. I got mine from LLLreptile.com


----------



## MysticKigh (Aug 10, 2005)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Without a doubt,I'd say Beardies.They can't be considered small,neither are they too large.They do have a massive personality,though



Agreed, at least in the midsize category. Further up the line I prefer the Argentine B&W Tegu


----------



## prang11 (Aug 10, 2005)

They just got some of those Mali Uromastyx in at my local pet shop.  every time I see them I cant help but laugh.  I dont know why but they are just so funny looking.


----------



## H-D (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi, well I can't say anything about the others but you know I have an Argentine B&W Tegu.  She's become as tame as my blue tongue or my beardies now (both of these are great, how's your bluey and your savy doing?)!  About 2' in length now so there's still some way to go for her.  The length of the Tegu depends on which species it is.  It is not uncommon for b&w tegus or red tegus to reach 4'+.  Columbian tegus and blue tegus normally reach 3'+.  If you decide to go with the tegus it's advised to stay away from the Columbian ones, they're supposed to be comparable to nile monitors in their temperament.  Here's mine;


----------



## ta2edpop (Aug 10, 2005)

Melmoth said:
			
		

> Without a doubt,I'd say Beardies.They can't be considered small,neither are they too large.They do have a massive personality,though


I've got to second that. Beardies are pretty "common", but they are good all round critters. Two thumbs up, much better then CATS.


----------



## Bry (Aug 10, 2005)

I know beardies are not an option, they may be a little too common, but I vote for them anyway simply because they are great for beginners and have great personalities. I don't consider tegus to be the best all-around lizard. Sure, Argentine B&W's are great, but "tegu" covers all the different species, and not all make good pets. Out of the 3 above, I'd pick Ackies.


----------



## defour (Aug 11, 2005)

There are more potential "best medium sized lizards" NOT on this poll list than there are on it, which makes it a useless poll. All things considered, beardies and uros are about as good as it gets in a mid-sized "pet" lizard.

Steve


----------



## Kid Dragon (Sep 5, 2005)

There is no question that beareded dragons are one of the best pet lizards. They were my favorite until I got ackies. Here are some of the things that are better about ackies.
1. They are more active and more alert.
2. They hunt like komodo dragons.
3. They "take and shake" prey.

Like bearded dragons they stay small, and are easily handled. 

I have leopard geckos, bearded dragons, sheltopusiks, curly tailed lizards, giant leaf tailed geckos, and ackies. I love them all, but ackies are amazing.


----------



## Valael (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't really consider a Tegu a "medium" sized lizard, but I do consider it one of the coolest pets there is.


Insanely tame, far more tame than any other lizard (including a bearded dragon) I have ever owned.  They're very active and curious.  If mine is out of his cage, he'll often walk over to me to see what's going on (Which, I'm sure, is his way of saying "I WANT FOOD!").


----------



## Highlander (Sep 6, 2005)

Even though none of these are on the list I would have to say either a beared dragon, Uromastyx or crested gecko.


----------

